# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون العام > أحكام القضاء الإداري >  اقام شخص دعوى ضد رئيس الجامعة

## فهد

بالجلسة العلنية بمقر المحكمة يوم الاثنين 2 جمادى 27/4/2009

----------

